
Honu: Syntactic Extension for Algebraic Notation Through Enforestation (2012) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://www.cs.utah.edu/plt/publications/gpce12-rf.pdf
======
vmorgulis
Racket Github:
[https://github.com/racket/honu](https://github.com/racket/honu)

